# My band Simoom is opening for All That Remains and Lacuna Coil.



## leonardo7 (Oct 2, 2009)

We are stoked! I Love All That Remains! Phil (lead singer) from All That Remains handpicked us from twenty Bay Area bands to open the Hard Drive Live North American Tour stop at the Grand Ballroom in San Francisco Oct 18th. Its All That Remains, Lacuna Coil, Maylene and the Sons of Disaster and Simoom. From Sword to Sunrise and Taking Dawn are on the tour on some dates as well. If anyone is in the Bay Area and wants to come see us we go on first. I cant wait to show Cristiano and Marco from Lacuna Coil my ESP Custom 27" 7 Strings and to check out their 7 string rigs. I think they play the LTD versions. Well right now I need to get ready for tonights gig with Kylesa and Bison. Come out if your in the area. It would be nice to see some fellow SS.orgers.

Simoom on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 2, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 2, 2009)

Sweet shit, man! All That Remains is a cool band, and I even like a bit of Maylene.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats!

Try and nail Christina Scabbia while you're at it.

Oh, and take pics.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 2, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Try and nail Christina Scabbia while you're at it.
> 
> Oh, and take pics.



I dunno, it's up to you man, but if Slipknot turned up outside my house in the dead of night with various weaponry I'd fucking shit myself.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 2, 2009)

Not me, it'd be on.


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 2, 2009)

i with Adam here, the last 2 albums deserve some sort of payback visited upon those skulls from a fan


----------



## kmanick (Oct 2, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> i with Adam here, the last 2 albums deserve some sort of payback visited upon those skulls from a fan


 


good one
Congrats on the gig , that sounds like a great time!


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats, man! If I could I would get a ticket to see you guys live again.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 3, 2009)

Talk about a sweet gig  Good luck man and congrats


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Oct 3, 2009)

Hell yeah man. Congrats!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2009)

That's awesome, congrats! Take lots of pics!


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 4, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Congrats, man! If I could I would get a ticket to see you guys live again.


Just hit me up next time we do a local show and I will get you in bro.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't stand either of those bands but thats fuckin awesome for you! Grats


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 5, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Just hit me up next time we do a local show and I will get you in bro.



Sweet! I definitely will.


----------

